# My 2007 CR1 Pro 7 Kilo Build



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Well after weeks of planning, and trying to get hold of Campagnolo 2007 Record parts!, had it built this week, she comes in at just over 7 Kilo's or 15.6 Lbs, CR1 2007 Pro Frame, Fulcrum Wheels, Ritchey WCS Components, 

CR1 Pro http://picasaweb.google.com/Test23122006/CR1Pro

With the parts left over from the Pro had this built up, for next winter

Speedster S30 http://picasaweb.google.com/Test23122006/S30SpeedsterCustomBuild

Looking forward to the nice weather now, till then will have to rough it and use my Trek 5000,

Trek 5000 http://picasaweb.google.com/Test23122006/Trek5000


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice clean build!!!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Very nice. How about yellow bar tape?


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Yellow tape might be pushing it, the style police just let me get away with the yellow tyres


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Super build! I've been waiting forever for the 175mm Record Ultra Torques to arrive for my CR1 build. How do you like the new QS campy equipment?


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

It took seven weeks to get the groupset together, from several different suppliers, there is a shortage of Campagnolo Record parts at the moment, they underestimated the demand!, what do I think of it, well-I am waiting for the nice April weather and cleaner roads,let you know


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Finised off with 2007 time RXS Carbon pedals and adidas 2007 Ultra SL,

http://picasaweb.google.com/Test23122006/TIMESL


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Holy crap please take that picture away coz I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

*CR1 7 Kilo Build*



uzziefly said:


> Holy crap please take that picture away coz I can't stop looking at it.


You can't stop looking, I can't stop looking or riding it too!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

martins said:


> You can't stop looking, I can't stop looking *or riding it too!*



Now that's just unfair to rub it in that you can ride it. :mad2: :mad2: 

:devil:


----------

